# mount encrypted hfs+ partition

## wasteland.rfc822

hi folks,

i have hfs+ enabled in the kernel and also support for apple partitions like so

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

```
mount -t hfsplus -o ro,encryption=aes-256 /dev/sdc2 /media/macbackup
```

i would imagine it would then prompt for the password, but no luck, can't get it to mount.

results from dmesg | tail:

```
hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
```

# parted /dev/sdc

```
GNU Parted 3.1

Using /dev/sdc

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) p                                                                

Model: SAMSUNG HD642JJ (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdc: 640GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End    Size   File system  Name                  Flags

 1      20.5kB  210MB  210MB  fat32        EFI System Partition  boot

 2      210MB   640GB  640GB               BACKUP

 3      640GB   640GB  134MB  hfs+         Booter 0x43773a38

(parted) 

```

----------

## eccerr0r

A cursory search indicates that the kernel driver is likely very preliminary as even journalling is not well supported, and that wouldn't bode well for encryption.  So someone hasn't finished figuring out how they encrypted the volume...

Likely you're SOL for this...

I don't know if encrypted HFS+ is just layered such that the whole volume is encrypted before being commited to disk or there's special features within the filesystem that's encrypted...  Could be the former... ?  Do you know if you're using Truecrypt or something like this?

If it's actually using truecrypt then possibly you can mount with truecrypt first, and then mount the underlying HFS+ partition...

----------

